# has any of yoy been on the long protocol with success



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi all.
Could you please help.
I have had 4 short protocol ivf treatments and they have all ended in a BFN.
I was just wondering if doing the sp could effect the quality of your eggs because they have to grow so fast.?
Also when you are  40 or over its seems you are automatically given the sp, has any of you been on the lp, if so did it make any difference to the outcome of your treatment.
Xx


----------



## aracena (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello

I don't know if my experience is relevant, but I had 3 IVF cycles, the final one being successful with ICSI. The first one was LP where my response was not brilliant but not terrible but they did SP next. This was a complete disaster with really poor quality embryos (I've done an IVF and an ICSI diary somewhere if you want the details) - I was convinced they grew the eggs too fast which was why it didn't work.

I changed clinics for the final cycle and they went back to the LP - I didn't get many eggs but they were much better quality and the embryos were better too - one top quality! He's now 5 months old and has made me happier than I ever thought I could be after my second SP cycle!

I was 39 when I did the final cycle - now 40. It's only anecdotal of course but I felt LP worked better for me.

Good luck!

Aracena


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

Congrats Aracena on your little bundle of joy.  

I am so pleased you said that you think the sp doesnt give time for eggs to develop as well, I thought I was over analysing it.
Will definately be asking my consultant lots of questions about this.
Thankyou.


----------



## lou3 (Jun 20, 2004)

The opposite for me LP was a disaster and got no eggs at all.  On the SP i did once manage 6!  That said none of them did actually work!


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

Lou, thanks for your reply. That is my worry too, no response!!! So difficult as what to do for the best.
Sorry to hear it didnt work out for you. xx


----------



## lou3 (Jun 20, 2004)

I did have a surprise preganancy though after my last failed IVF (4th attempt SP no eggs again) so have been exceptionally lucky - DD now 3 - so don't give up - anything is possible xxxxxx


----------

